# MACO charges on ED delivery



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2010)

I just ordered a 2011 328i sedan at $500 over confidential invoice price.

Everything went fairly smooth, even got free floor mats included.

Only glitch is salesperson says MACO of $340 is due. I keep telling her all my info (from this board) says it doesnt apply to ED. She says wait until invoice from BMW comes in, if it's not there, she wont charge me.

Maybe so, but I'm surpised an experienced salesperson who has done ED before wouldnt know the answer on this. Is she playing dumb to get me to overpay? Or just doesnt remember these kind of details? She swears I'll pay no more than $500 over invoice no matter what.

Should I call BMW ED phone line to ask them directly? What is the number?

Thanks, Richard


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

This is why so many people prefer to deal with experienced CAs (esp. board sponsors here). You don't get "inadvertent" mistakes or forgetfulness or trickery.

No MACO is charged for tourist deliveries.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Maybe so, but I'm surpised an experienced salesperson who has done ED before wouldnt know the answer on this.


Who is the CA? If this is truly a mistake, she could not be terribly experienced in this type of sale.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> I just ordered a 2011 328i sedan at $500 over......
> Everything went fairly smooth, even got free floor mats included.
> 
> Only glitch is salesperson says MACO of $340 is due. I keep telling her all my info (from this board) says it doesnt apply to ED. She says wait until invoice from BMW comes in, if it's not there, she wont charge me....


What you have is a $840 over invoice deal dude. The dealership gets billed for the car so you will never see an "invoice" for that car you order perse. What you will see is an invoice from your dealer.

Oh BTW, floormats are inclusive on EDs there tuff guy


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

MACO is definitely NOT part of European Delivery deals. This is an example of typical dealer misinformation. Just ask for the sales manager. Tell him/her that MACO is definitely not charged on BMW Euro Delivery Cars. If he asks for your source mention that BMW Enthusiasts here have done hundreds of Euro Deliveries and nobody pays MACO on a Euro Delivery car. Ask him/her to call BMW NA European Delivery 800.932.0831 and they will confirm it. Tell the sales manager, that that you are not going to wait for the invoice to come because he/she can resolve this with a simple phone call. Explain that you have another offer and that you will take that if this is not resolved in 2 days. After that I would just go elsewhere out of principle, if they do not do $500.

OR just accept that you are getting the car for $840 over Euro Delivery Wholesale. This is an average deal on the 3er. $500 is a fine deal that others have achieved here.

My son lives in LA and drives a BMW 330. I got his car through Euro Delivery. Over the phone I talked to South Bay BMW and Pacific BMW. We went with Pacific BMW and he got all of his service done at South Bay BMW. I would suggest talking to Phillipe Kahn at South Bay BMW, board sponsor, and Greg Poland at Pacific BMW. All things being equal I would go with South Bay. Otherwise Pacific BMW is fine for Euro Delivery. South Bay has a superb service department.


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Only glitch is salesperson says MACO of $340 is due. I keep telling her all my info (from this board) says it doesnt apply to ED. She says wait until invoice from BMW comes in, if it's not there, she wont charge me.


Sigh - again the answer is, as it always is - use a board sponsor - and you have one right in your backyard!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2010)

*update*

Thanks for advice guys,

hey, I emailed and called one of the board sponsors, crevier BMW, Richard Kim, who was listed on this site. As I posted earlier, he just blew me off, multiple emails/phone calls to him, no answer after offering me list retail for the car and I asked if he could go $500 over invoice. Or he's in the hospital or dead, I don't know.

So I figured I'd try Irvine whom we had test driven cars with, Teri Aud is her name, and see what they could do. Seemed to work out pretty well except for the MACO. I didnt know for sure about the floor mats, so I just asked (previous cars didnt come w/them), so if they already came w/the car, great for me either way.

I'm pretty confident we can work out the MACO issue.

If they hadn't worked w/me, I would have gone elsewhere, Southbay, or whereever.

Richard


----------



## cinoh (May 15, 2007)

MACO and advertising were on the first quote my CA proposed, but when I objected based on what I'd learned here, she asked the general manager and removed them. Overall I'm happy with my CA and the dealership (Jake Sweeney BMW in Cincinnati), glad to have the wealth of knowledge here on BF (including wholesale pricing before it was pulled), and totally excited about the red convertible I'll be picking up in 41 days!


----------



## speedjunkie (Aug 26, 2004)

Go to PK @ South Bay. It will be the easiest buying experience you ever had. He's the #1 ED CA in the nation and you won't have to educate him on the ED process....


----------



## SlamMan (Oct 8, 2009)

Where is PK? He hasn't posted in a long time.


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for advice guys,
> 
> hey, I emailed and called one of the board sponsors, crevier BMW, Richard Kim, who was listed on this site. As I posted earlier, he just blew me off, multiple emails/phone calls to him, no answer after offering me list retail for the car and I asked if he could go $500 over invoice. Or he's in the hospital or dead, I don't know.
> 
> ...


 Even if you have to pay MACO, just do it, you're still getting a great deal that I don't think most board sponsors would match. On ED cars, you get unmarked floormats at the Welt, but you don't get the BMW logo floormats, so if your dealer is throwing those in upon redelivery, you'll have two sets.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Anything under $1k over invoice is a very good deal and your dealer is probably trying to get close to this number by telling you that MACO has to be paid. This is approaching dishonesty. Had they told you that the deal was going to be $840 over invoice then all would be OK but they seem to be playing games with you. You can always use one of the East Coast board sponsors and take redelivery at the PC in SC and drive your new BMW home to CA. Good luck.

PS, My CA threw in 2 sets of floormats, rubber and a set of logo carpeted mats so I now have 3 sets but I did pay slightly more than $840 over ED invoice. But, my deal was carried out flawlessly. This is easily worth a couple hundred bucks!


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

I got a 'family rate' of $500 over, a couple of years back when the going rate was 1000-1200 over. BUT, I had to stay on my CA's butt to make sure he did everything right, (which he didn't, but I was able to correct), and it wasn't worth the savings. Heck, he went on vacation and 'forgot' to send in the finished paperwork. Because I had found out the correct timing and process from this board, and, got the phone number for the ED desk at BMWNA, I was able to fix it. He said he sent it, I called the ED desk three days later, no show, F/U again, again no show. I am getting nervous as I knew we were down to only 3 or 4 days before the final day the paperwork was due, so, I call him again to find he was on vacation. I went to his boss, no go, got to the GSM who said he would get right on it, and call me TODAY with status. He called back an hour later and said he found the paperwork in the guys bin, that it was all complete, and that he was fed-exing it to BMWNA. Did I want him to call me back when FedEx picked up. No, I said, if you said you found it and will fed-ex it, I trust you.

So, I called the lady at the ED desk the next day (we were friends by now, since she was almost as frustraed as I was with half the deal done and the clock ticking way down), I said the GSM said he fed-exed it. She said the fed ex guy just got there, she will go look and see if it came in. She came back and it was there and complete, and the ED went off without a hitch from that point on.

GO WITH A SPONSOR, or someone who really knows what they are doing.


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

rmorin49 said:


> Y....You can always use one of the East Coast board sponsors and take redelivery at the PC in SC and drive your new BMW home to CA. ......


LA is is one of the most competive areas in the US for European Delivery. All that the OP has to do is broaden his local geograaphic net. He can easily get $800 over Euro Delivery Invoice. He should be able to $600, maybe $500, over Euro Delivery Invoice. To drive across the US would be a bit expensive.


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

Kamdog said:


> ......GO WITH A SPONSOR, or someone who really knows what they are doing.


In my opinion the issue isn't knowing whether the sales person knows what they are doing, but the issue is dealing with someone that is trustworthy and responsible. The paperwork with Euro Delivery is relatively straightforward. The vast majority of Euro Delivery deals are done with with dealerships that are not board sponsors. Board sponsors are fine, but they are not always competitive with pricing and lease rates, and they are not in all geographic areas. There are many factors to consider.


----------



## ddtan (Apr 28, 2006)

I think that the main issue is that you got a great deal, MACO or no. While it is true that the CA might have been disingenuous, $840 over invoice is nothing to turn one's nose at. The experience issue is actually another issue. And it is an issue that may be worth paying more, or maybe not. You might have to pay $1000 over invoice, with no MACO, with a Board Sponsor. We're all grateful to board sponsors for their support here, but I think that their elevated status, also suggests that they are not to be questioned, that is, one is not supposed to bargain with them. 
Who ever you deal with, you need to trust them.


----------



## erdoran (Feb 29, 2008)

Personally I don't like BS and even though the deal (at least on the surface) looks good even if you add in the MACO, the BS factor alone would make me not buy, because who knows what else has been added it that you didn't catch? 

I also don't get why the deal wasn't just presented that way $840 over invoice. Still a very competitive number.


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

erdoran said:


> personally i don't like bs and even though the deal (at least on the surface) looks good even if you add in the maco, the bs factor alone would make me not buy, ..


+1


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

I say just go with Pilippe Kahn at South Bay...most dealers will forever be trying to pad some more money into the deal and play games. For all you know this is her first ED and she's made errors in your paperwork, etc. Irvine BMW and Crevier are decent dealers but they are just not on board with the discount ED program.


----------



## erdoran (Feb 29, 2008)

quote from Tgray5: _Most dealers will forever be trying to pad some more money into the deal and play games. _

In what other industry is dishonesty the norm? It gives the GOOD CAs (and there are some honest ones out there) a bad name!


----------

